# Vaperite's new retail location is .........



## Vaperite South Africa (24/11/15)

EASTGATE ENTRANCE 7 LOWER LEVEL OPPOSITE CNA

OPENING 1 DECEMBER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/11/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> EASTGATE ENTRANCE 7 LOWER LEVEL OPPOSITE CNA
> 
> OPENING 1 DECEMBER



Congrats man! Will come pop in for a visit and vape


----------



## picautomaton (24/11/15)

Excellent stuff, will pop in for supplies

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jaime (30/11/15)

Can't wait to come and check it out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/11/15)

Opening delayed by one day. Kiosk manufacturer has a delay on the glass but when you see the kiosk you will see that it was well worth it. Now setting up from 7pm tomorrow night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Jaime said:


> Can't wait to come and check it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Welcome @Jaime 
Glad you finally joined!


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Opening delayed by one day. Kiosk manufacturer has a delay on the glass but when you see the kiosk you will see that it was well worth it. Now setting up from 7pm tomorrow night!



Good luck with it @Vaperite South Africa !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

